# Reducing Dowels



## DanManTX (Dec 10, 2010)

I need to reduce the ends of 6 inch dowel rods from 3/8" diameter to 1/4". The total length of the reduced area is about 3/4" on each end. I could use a lathe but I am looking for a much faster way to produce a large number of these. Any ideas on how to get these done more quickly? I am open to all options.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

If you have a router table you can make a simple jig from a piece of scrap wood. Drill a hole in it, same diameter as the dowel. Use a straight router bit, set it to 3/4" height. Rout into the the jig until you reach the hole and a little bit more. Clamp the jig to the router table. Insert the dowel in the hole and turn it a full round. Check if the reduced diameter is 1/4". If not adjust the jig and try again.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

seems like a router table with a radius bit would be the perfect answer --- much faster than using a lathe, and more easily done, more repeatable. You WOULD get a curved section where the end changes size, though, and if that doesn't work for you you might make a router jig that would take the dowels straight down and up against a straight bit, then just twirl them around.


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 19, 2010)

DanManTX said:


> I need to reduce the ends of 6 inch dowel rods from 3/8" diameter to 1/4". The total length of the reduced area is about 3/4" on each end. I could use a lathe but I am looking for a much faster way to produce a large number of these. Any ideas on how to get these done more quickly? I am open to all options.


....


----------



## Tangelo (Nov 19, 2010)

DanManTX said:


> I need to reduce the ends of 6 inch dowel rods from 3/8" diameter to 1/4". The total length of the reduced area is about 3/4" on each end. I could use a lathe but I am looking for a much faster way to produce a large number of these. Any ideas on how to get these done more quickly? I am open to all options.



Hey DanmanTX, Rockler sells a Log Tenon Maker, see attached link. If you have a router, then this might work for you. 















* http://tinyurl.com/2u8kqto*



Or you look at a Veritas 860-5404 1/4"Dia Mini Tenon Cutter from Amazon. *http://tinyurl.com/2eb3gaj*









I hope this helps. Let me know how it goes. 

~Tangelo


----------



## DanManTX (Dec 10, 2010)

*All good ideas*

I will need a 90 degree shoulder cut on the round edges of the dowel so I don't the think the mini tenon cutter will work but I did not know they existed - so now I do! thanks!

I am going to move forward with the router table option and a straight bit. If a homemade jig is the best option, I'll try it but wonder if there's a commercial jig that will give me more precise and repeatable results. Any ideas?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Plunge bit in the table. http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html . Use Aux. fence, and raise the bit 1/8" into it. Back the fence up to expose the full width of the 3/4" bit. Now you have a stop. Use miter gauge or clamp a straight piece of wood 90 deg to the fence. Advance the dowel into the bit and rotate.


----------



## wdkits1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a jig that I made suggested by Longknife that works pretty good. I can see where this would work good for other types of tenons also.




































Doesn't get any simpler than that.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like longknifes idea and would suggest maybe using an upper cut spiral to pull your waste into the direction of the router. Nice job wdkits.:thumbsup:


----------

